# mehrere Flächen mit gleicher Größe erstellen?



## LLeerrooyy (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss öfter auf einem Flyer Vier- bzw. Rechtecke erstellen.
Die Anzahl variiert manchmal.
Sprich, mal brauch ich 3 Flächen, mal 5. Immer auf DIN A4 Format.
Jetzt muss ich das quasi immer manuell erstellen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses zu automatisieren?
Quasi als Aktion oder so? Oder sonst wie?
Die Grafik mal als Beispiel.

Gruß


----------



## Sneer (6. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du mit Hilfslinien und dem Auswahl-Werkzeug mit festgelegten Größen arbeitest, kannst Du zumindest die Erstellung und Platzierung der Quadrahte als Aktion aufnehmen.


----------



## ikosaeder (10. Juli 2012)

Ist zwar nicht Photoshop, aber mit Imagemagick kannst du sowas ganz einfach machen:
http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/


----------

